# how to wire this switch?



## cybereyes (Apr 25, 2009)

Just looking at this thing, it seems it would be simple, but there are only one open wire for each switch. I know I need one wire coming from my accessory to the switch, and a wire going from the switch to the battery, but there is only one wire with a small connector on each switch. Do I shove two wires into that one connector? I don't see anywhere else to add wires to this thing. Each of those gray wires have connectors on the end to attach an incoming wire, but all the other wires on this thing are routed right back into the switch.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 25, 2009)

the single spade terminal will serve as a common terminal for your positive, that red wire that jumps from fuse to fuse carries it all the way across to each switch. the gray wire goes to your load, then run a wire back to battery ground


----------



## cybereyes (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok I have a wire say coming from my aerator pump, and there is a gray wire labled aerator. Does I connect the aerator wire to the gray wire? If so then where does power come in to the switch from the battery?


----------



## grizzly (Apr 25, 2009)

battery positive to single gold spade on switch panel, gray wire out of switch to aerator red wire, then run a wire from aerator black wire to battery negative. i would run all your load negative wires to a single wire that you hook to the battery negative, makes it easier to unhook for charging. that should do it.


----------



## cybereyes (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahh got it, ok thanks alot. I remember seeing that little gold connector at the bottom. It makes sense now, I just need to get one of those spade connectors.


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 26, 2009)

right there...lol


----------

